# Diving Pensacola beach reef this Saturday



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to see if anyone else would be interested in going. I'd like to meet some new people and hopefully make some new dive buddies. Hopefully weather will be good and visibility wont be 5 ft like it has been.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Also I posted in the spearfishing section as I plan on bringing my spear gun along and would really like to meet fellow spearos.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

What's the depth there? I'd be interested in going and could bring some other buddies, but we're just freedivers at the moment.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

The depth is about 12-15 feet and I've free dove it before. Your more than welcome to come and I'd love to meet more free divers as well, I actually do both so I don't mind switching it up.


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*where is "beach reef "*

I live just outside Eglin Afb (okaloosa co.) don't know where your talking about ,May be able to go ,if I don't get a call to spearfish this weekend .Do you have a kayak or surf board (windsurf boards make good dive boards )you can't take a speargun in a public beach BUT IF its on a yak or board till you get through the swimming area they won't give you a ticket.please send more info on this spot and i'll try to make it .


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

ocddeerhunter said:


> I live just outside Eglin Afb (okaloosa co.) don't know where your talking about ,May be able to go ,if I don't get a call to spearfish this weekend .Do you have a kayak or surf board (windsurf boards make good dive boards )you can't take a speargun in a public beach BUT IF its on a yak or board till you get through the swimming area they won't give you a ticket.please send more info on this spot and i'll try to make it .


The reef is about two miles down the road from portfino on the Pensacola beach. It's also legal to bring your speargun as its not a "public" beach as it has no lifeguard on duty and there is an area to offload your gear and get it into the water. I've talked with plenty of Pensacola spearos and they all say that it's legal to spear there.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll go


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

If anyone would like to meet up before hand so I can lead you from navarre just let me know, we could meet at the Navarre pier or some place you know. If you know pensacola beach the reef is located at parking lot H.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking at my financial situation I'll more than likely be free diving this trip as well. Hopefully next pay check I can finally afford to rent gear and go for a dive out there or maybe even fort Pickens.


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I just dove there Saturday. Great dive and got to play with the new speargun. No big fish but still fun. I'd go if I was off. Good luck tho


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

For everyone wanting to go I'd like to do a meet and greet at 9am and hopefully be in the water by 9:30am. Pm me if you'd like my number and hopefully I see at least you out there bigH!


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a heads up, work came up and I am not going to be able to go this saturday. Instead I will be going Sunday so hopefully anyone wanting to come can still make it.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Man I can't go Sunday, but I'm still going tomorrow if anyone else still wants to do tomorrow. Any tips for finding the reef? I haven't been there yet.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

The reef will be about 150~200 yards off shore and you can find it by lining up these two poles that are sticking out of the sand dune right in front of the entrance to the parking lot.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Also you can google map it find the parking lot and then find the reef off the shore. it gives you a general idea of where the reef will Be at.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Sounds good, thank you sir


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not an officer yet. No need to call me sir, just call me Matt, or Holt if you prefer the whole last name thing like I do for all my military friends. lol


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Let me know how it was out there!


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Just got back from the reef and my girlfriend and I had a great time! Visibility was about 15ft at the beginning of the reef and 30ft at the end. Since we were the first ones out there really we saw a sea turtle that wasn't too bashful and only took off after I came close too him. I speared a few spade fish, saw a flounder, and speared a Spanish mackrel. Sadly my spear fell out and the only reason I hit him was that I had just switched to free shafting shortly before hand. The only problem I had was that there was about 5 other spearos out there and they were just shooting holes in all the reef fish and leaving them. That's just stupid to me.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

Glad y'all had a good time, that's not cool with what the other spearos were doing out there. Unfortunatly we didnt make it out yesterday, we had too much fun Friday night!


----------



## toliver66 (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought all those new snorkel reefs were a marine sanctuaries which would make it illegal to spearfish them?


----------

